# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Ai cho mình cái card nay tương đương cai nào

## manquang29

minh up cái hình chup cpu z cái card man hình của em china lên. minh vừa mất driver với lại mua của thằng bạn no bán 400k. không biết pro nào cho biết nó tương đương với cái card nao và có driver của nó không cho mình xin với.
thank's trước[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](
 uploaded with imageshack.us[/img]

----------


## hami

mình không hiểu bạn hỏi gì nữa .vì bạn có thể đã post nhầm cpu-z thành gpu-z .như trên của bạn là gpu-z là thông số card màn hình mà .bây giờ bạn muốn tìm card gì nhỉ 

nếu bạn đinh cần tư vấn về card màn hình thì bạn có thể tìm một loại card pci của nvidia hoặc ati .nhất thiết phải là card pci đó nhé .có rất nhiều loại cho bạn như 512mb hoặc 1gb .như trên mình thấy card của bạn hơi thấp có 128mb thôi

----------


## nholoiemnoi

mình dùng gpu-z thì nó ra bảng thông báo như vậy. mình cần xin cái driver của em nó, cái của mình bị hỏng rồi. bây giờ cài lại windows không được vẫn phải dùng bản cũ. con này là 9600gt của trung quốc mầu đỏ không biêt flash bios từ con nào lên, với lại ai biết nhiều về con này cho hỏi nó tương đương với con nào?

----------


## tienhuy111

*thank's bạn đã trợ giúp*

mình dùng gpu-z thì nó ra bảng thông báo như vậy. mình cần xin cái driver của em nó, cái của mình bị hỏng rồi. bây giờ cài lại windows không được vẫn phải dùng bản cũ. con này là 9600gt của trung quốc mầu đỏ không biêt flash bios từ con nào lên, với lại ai biết nhiều về con này cho hỏi nó tương đương với con nào?

----------


## conghung999

mình dùng gpu-z thì được bảng đó. mình bị mất driver cài lại windows không được mà em nó lại là nvidia 9600gt hàng trung quốc mầu đỏ. mình biết là hàng flash cpu lên nên hỏi các pro ai có em nó không cho mình xin cái driver. với ai biết các thông số trên tương đương với con nào cua nvidia.

----------


## hoahongden

bạn dùng everest đễ xem, có địa chỉ download driver hoặc bạn vào http://driveragent.com/ tìm.

----------


## tindaica

hix hàng của trung quốc nhái mà, không có driver up trên mạng, share cung không ra.

----------


## thutrang

*driver g fonce 9600gt+ 9400 +9800 trung quoc*

*driver card geforce 9400 9600 9800 gt trung quốc* 

*trung tâm xử lý sự cố máy tính kfs*
địa chì 543 thống nhất phường 13 quận gò vấp 
đt: 08 3916.8702 - 0903-963-966
website: vitinhkfs.com.vn
các bạn đến địa chỉ trên vào mua driver hoặc ghé thăm website dow driver về
chú ý driver gefoce 9400 - 9600 - 9800 gt trung quốc hiện nay hiếm mình tim mải mới biết dc chổ này​

----------

